# LIngenfelter GT11 Cam



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

OK...Has anyone here installed the GT11 CAM in their LS2. Supposedly it is good for 500HP!!!  

If this is the case, I may just have to get one

Please give me your feedback on this


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

100hp from a cam? false advertising.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, I don't see how just a cam could give you 100 horses. I'd read the fine print if I were you. Chances are, that was in conjunction with a head/exhaust/intake package. 
If by some miracle it DOES bump you up another 100 horsepower, it certainly wouldn't be very streetable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ls1-gt11.html










Lingenfelter GT11 camshaft will produce excellent power and still have a streetable idle for automatic or six speed manual transmission equipped vehicles. *Tests have shown 500 HP in the new LS2 6.0L engine with stock manifolds and catalysts.* 

Suggested in 350-427 CID applications 

Camshaft specifications: 215/231 duration @ .050 .631/.644 with 1.7 ratio rocker arms 118.0 CL. This camshaft will require dual valve spring kit 26921-KIT. Camshafts ground by Competition Cams for Lingenfelter. 

*************

Ummmmmmm. *scratches head*


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

That certainly sounds like a very streetable cam according to the specs. I'd love to see a dyno from someone who installed that only. I doubt that calm of a cam can produce an additional 100 horsepower. Of course I've been wrong before...like once...in 1985...
hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Notice it says stock manifolds and cats, dont say stock HEADS. I think that they installed that cam with heads and through some lean tuning, managed 100hp gain.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I am unsure, I think I will call Lingenfelter on Monday to find out, In the past Lingenfelter has been found to be very accurate and reliable in their claims. we will see if it holds true.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Please keep us posted, I'm very interested to find out the results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

JOHN was accurate in his claims, but since his passing, the company is losing popularity.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Let us know, I'm very interested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

I think the most you will get is 40 at the motor.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Nah.... I am not buying the whole 100hp with just a cam. I'd say at most your would get 40 to 50 HP gain with that agressive of a cam.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

my guess too.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

my guess three.
that icon is VERY distracting mike! hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

hehe, you should check out my server!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Something tells me I should be afraid...VERY afraid of ever visiting your server. hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

nah, its got MP3, race videos, _porn_, tons of car pics. If you want access, PM me.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Something tells me I should be afraid...VERY afraid of ever visiting your server. hehe



No...No....


be VERY AFRAID!!!!! HAHAHA!!!!!

Especially of pictures with the Cavalier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

oh thats right, I gotta post those!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

SuperCavy is now on my server, for those of you with access.

CHECK IT OUT !!!


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

big_mike said:


> my guess too.


I'm betting on less than that!

Ed


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not banking on the full 100 crank horsepower but it's not really that far fetched.... for instance-
When Fatbitch was younger and I put the big stick in her she made 400 rwhp with l.t.'s, catback, underdrive, cai, 160 t-stat, and a tune. The interesting part is that she was at 334 before tune and cam and she still had stock heads, so, when you install "just a cam", mind you it's a huge cam (.603/.609 w/113lsa), it's still made 66 rwhp with just a cam and tune (and supporting mods)..... so the point is, don't count it out just yet. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

look at the specs on that cam, its SMALL !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> look at the specs on that cam, its SMALL !!!


To an LS1 that's big (stock heads), now the LS2's cam from Lingenfelter is very nice!


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

Using Comp's Info:

3728 = 285*-236*-157*-.354"-.602"
3730 = 289*-240*-161*-.358"-.609"
Timing events:
113* LSA
111* ICL
Timing Events
6* - 50* - 52* - 5*

11* of "positive" overlap!

2124 = 265*-215*-142*-.370"-.629"
2128 = 281*-231*-156*-.378"-.643"
118* LSA
114* ICL
Timing Events
(-6.5*) - 31.5* - 57.5* - (-6.5*)

13* of *NEGATIVE* overlap!

These things are about 40 RWHP apart from each other...  

Ed


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

EDC said:


> Using Comp's Info:
> 
> 3728 = 285*-236*-157*-.354"-.602"
> 3730 = 289*-240*-161*-.358"-.609"
> ...


....... see Ed, that's why I like you around.... not everyone (including myself) knows what the hell we're talking about.


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> ....... see Ed, that's why I like you around.... not everyone (including myself) knows what the hell we're talking about.


XXXX - Steve -

You make sure you keep *selling* 'em to the gang and I'll make sure they'll make enough HP to break 'em. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Alan, who the hell is alan? thats steve yo!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Alan, who the hell is alan? thats steve yo![/QUOTE
> :lol:


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

big_mike said:


> Alan, who the hell is alan? thats steve yo!


I'm just stupid and read the sig...

:willy::shutme arty:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

doesen't Crane make the cams for Comp Cams?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

yes.


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

Jeffs386 said:


> doesen't Crane make the cams for Comp Cams?


Huh?  

Comp Cams
3406 Democrat Rd.
Memphis, TN 38118

Crane Cams Incorporated
530 Fentress Blvd.
Daytona Beach, FL 32114


What did I miss???

Ed


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

some companies use others to make their product then relabel it. 

Nissan - Infiniti
Pontiac - Chevrolet
Honda - Lexus
Cadillac - Chevy
Jaguar - Ford

see?


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

big_mike said:


> some companies use others to make their product then relabel it.
> 
> Nissan - Infiniti
> Pontiac - Chevrolet
> ...


Mike,

Comp Cams and Crane are separate manufacturers. Though both do "out-source" their generic parts, (retainers, locks, springs) the cams are not. I have most of mine ground at Comp Cams in Memphis and I do know their history. Comp Cams, Crane Cams and many other companies "may" swap certain parts between each other and also have mutual manufacturer's components that they "repackage" but definately not thier cam profiles.

Ed


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

oh. ummm, my bad.

*looks for nearest exit*


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

So did we ever get the story on this CAM? I am getting ready to put a cam and blower on with a stage 3 clutch and other goodies and wanted to know if this cam is as good as it is said to be. :confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

WHOA speedy. Cant just be throwin a cam in with your combo. Gotta match it to the blower.  When baron gets here, he will go more in depth but a good blower, a good cam, NOT matched will make for an unhappy ride.


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

Mike is right. Matched parts will always perform better than a stab in the dark...

Here's a copy of "my" Cam Form which I require from a customer in order to design a custom profile. To do it right, you need to get everything bit of information. Especially the "Goals and Usage"...

_Type of Camshaft Requested: 
Hydraulic Flat Tappet [ ]
Solid Flat Tappet [ ]
Hydraulic Roller [ ]
Solid Roller [ ]
Overhead Camshaft [ ]
Body Style/Type:
Weight With Driver: 
Goals and Usage: 
Engine Details: 
Type of Engine: 
Cubic Inches: 
Bore and Stroke: 
Compression: 
Rod Length: 
Rod Type: 
RPM Range Desired: 
Cylinder Head Details: 
Manufacturer: 
Ported or Stock: 
Valve Sizes: 
Port Volumes: 
Combustion Chamber Size: 
Flow Figures (.100" through .700"): 
Valve Spring Pressures: 
Rocker Arm Ratio: 
Induction Details: 
Intake Manifold Type: 
Throttle Body or Carb Size: 
Stock or Ported:
Engine Management System:
Exhaust Type: 
Header or Manifold: 
Shorty [ ]
Mid-Length [ ]
Long Tube [ ]
Primary Size:
Collector Size:
X-Pipe:
Exhaust Diameter:
Type of Muffler: 
Full Exhaust [ ]
Dumps [ ] 
Transmission Details: 
Manual [ ]
Automatic [ ]
Clutch Type:
Converter Stall: 
Gear Ratios: 
Chassis Details: 
Rear Gear Ratio: 
Rear Tire Size:
Diameter:
Width:
Suspension Mods: 
Miscellaneous Details: 
Emissions Required? 
Special Issues: _


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

trust me, its a lot of work, but its WELL worth the effort. Camshaft design is like rocket science, which means Groucho understands it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Alan, who the hell is alan? thats steve yo!


Be nice... simple mistake, besides, he's forgotten more than we know about cams!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

EDC said:


> XXXX - Steve -
> 
> You make sure you keep *selling* 'em to the gang and I'll make sure they'll make enough HP to break 'em.
> 
> Ed


  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Be nice... simple mistake, besides, he's forgotten more than we know about cams!


then we need to have a class.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> then we need to have a class.


How about it ED? :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

please?


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

http://www.hardcorels1.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=5

Where I hang out for such items. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

excellent link!

thanks...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Much appreciated! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I will be reading, re-reading, then reading again all day.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

EDC said:


> Mike,
> 
> Comp Cams and Crane are separate manufacturers. Though both do "out-source" their generic parts, (retainers, locks, springs) the cams are not. I have most of mine ground at Comp Cams in Memphis and I do know their history. Comp Cams, Crane Cams and many other companies "may" swap certain parts between each other and also have mutual manufacturer's components that they "repackage" but definately not thier cam profiles.
> 
> Ed


I live around the corner from Crane here in Daytona and my son works there
I see Comp Cams tractor trailer's there all the time and I believe that Crane makes a bunch of cams for them and my kid confirmed this,he says that Crane makes"most" of Comp Cams camshafts right here


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

Jeffs386 said:


> I live around the corner from Crane here in Daytona and my son works there
> I see Comp Cams tractor trailer's there all the time and I believe that Crane makes a bunch of cams for them and my kid confirmed this,he says that Crane makes"most" of Comp Cams camshafts right here


If that isn't the funniest thing I've ever read... :rofl: 

Crane produces a lot of camshaft *CORES* for a lot of camshaft *GRINDERS*. They don't *GRIND* the camshaft profiles for these camshaft companies, just provide* CORES*. It's a well known fact. Someone needs to look a little closer at the parts...

BTW.... As almighty a manufacturer as you think Crane is, ask your "contact" where they buy their springs, retainers, locks and push rods from. They "out-source" all of that and more. Timing sets are from Australia, lifters from Michigan and "cheapy" rockers from overseas...

BTW... I'll forward this thread to Gordon at Comp Cams. I'm sure he'll get a tickle out of it.

Ed


----------



## goatlover (Dec 16, 2005)

*i work at crane*

Crane in fact does grind and finish cams for not only comp but also summitt, gm performance, blue racer and energizer cams, check your source again there about the bar stock, we get that from a company we bought a few years ago called camshaft machines located in michigan. We do buy our push rod stock from germany but they are still cut and assembled here in daytona. I suggest you come to daytona and take a tour and they will let you know that we must produce cams for our competitors to keep the market strong. I am a very strong source seeing as how i work in the pushrod department and when we are slow i work in the packging department. By the way we also make cams for mercury marine, ford racing, and holden in austrailia


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

goatlover said:


> Crane in fact does grind and finish cams for not only comp but also summitt, gm performance, blue racer and energizer cams, check your source again there about the bar stock, we get that from a company we bought a few years ago called camshaft machines located in michigan. We do buy our push rod stock from germany but they are still cut and assembled here in daytona. I suggest you come to daytona and take a tour and they will let you know that we must produce cams for our competitors to keep the market strong. I am a very strong source seeing as how i work in the pushrod department and when we are slow i work in the packging department. By the way we also make cams for mercury marine, ford racing, and holden in austrailia


Blue Racer was a Crane subsidiary as is the Energizer name. Summit is a private label company so they will go anywhere for their products. GM also goes to many sources for product including Comp so there's nothing special there.

As for Crane grinding Comp Cams designs, I still say it's BS. Get me serial numbers as well as part numbers and lobe designs from your inventory. I seriously doubt they exist but if you provide them, I'll forward the info to Comp for reference. Then we'll see what is fact vs internet rumor.

FWIW... I sell a ton of custom camshafts and not one of them that was ordered from Comp Cams, was made in nor shipped from Daytona Florida!

/awaiting info

Ed


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> OK...Has anyone here installed the GT11 CAM in their LS2. Supposedly it is good for 500HP!!!
> 
> If this is the case, I may just have to get one
> 
> Please give me your feedback on this


My guess would be that 500hp is alot to expect from a cam this small on an otherwise stock LS2. It does look like a very streetable compromise that I would consider for my future project. I am very interested in feedback if anyone has personal experiance with this cam or has actual dyno results. :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> To an LS1 that's big (stock heads), now the LS2's cam from Lingenfelter is very nice!


This one?

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ls1-gt1-1.html

Is that one too much cam? Yes, I'm bugging you again.

I e-mailed EDC this morning. If he's replied, it'll be a few more hours before I'll find out if he did or not.


----------

